# Seite aus Word Dokument entfernen



## GeCKo1234 (15. Mai 2005)

Also ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Ich habe ein Worddokument mit ca 70 Seite, die Seite 50 ist leer und ich wüde sie gerne löschen, ohne das sich die anderen Seite verändern oder sonst was. 
Gibts da eine Funktion? 
hab bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden. 

danke 
GeCko


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Mai 2005)

Leider kann ich gerade nur an das Word für Macintosh heran. Aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist es auch beim Word für Windows so:
Es gibt verschiedene Ansichtsmodi Standard-Ansicht / Layout-Ansicht / Online-Ansicht, usw.
In einer dieser Ansichten werden die Seitenumbrüche durch eine gestrichelte Linie dargestellt. Du mußt nur die »Seiten-Trennlinie« vor oder nach Seite 50 entfernen. Alle anderen Seiten sollten dann nachrutschen. Vielleicht mußt Du noch ein Paar Zeilen nachkorrigieren, aber .. das dürfte nicht weiter wild sein.


----------

